# AMD X570: Block statt Lüfter?



## Tekkla (14. Juli 2019)

*AMD X570: Block statt Lüfter?*

Da ich fest entschlossen bin mir ein Upgrade auf die X570 Plattform zu gönnen, stelle ich mir parallel die Frage, wie ich diesen Lüfter auf dem Board durch einen Block ersetzt bekomme. Mir ist klar, dass da aktuell noch nicht so viele Erfahrungswerte vorhanden sein können, doch will ich an dieser Stelle mit meinem Anliegen schon mal ein Topic starten, wo man ggf. Erfahrungen zum Vorteil anderer Wasserfreaks bereitstellen kann.

Ich spekuliere also auf ein X570 AORUS PRO und habe mir bei Watercool die HEATKILLER® NSB Rev3.0 Ni angeschaut. 

Jetzt stellt sich mir nur die Frage, ob die Dinger

 a) dafür überhaupt taugen?
b) auch passen? 

und 

c) sich nicht mit der GPU um den Platz streiten?

Was meint ihr?


----------



## razzor1984 (15. Juli 2019)

*AW: AMD X570: Block statt Lüfter?*

Die 15 Watt müsste so ein kleiner min Block locker abtransportieren können.Beim Lochmaß ist ein bisschen Spielraum gegeben.(im Zweifelsfall frag bei Watercool direkt nach)
 Wichtig ist aber ,dass der Kühlblock plan auf den Chipsatz aufliegt.

 Aber warum muss es ein neues x570er MB sein?
 Dein Gigabyte Gaming K5 hat, wenn ich mich recht erinnere 6+2 phasen = 8.Das reicht locker für den starken 12 kerner (OC bei Ryzen 3000 ist so oder so dürftig). Wenn du die Features nicht unbedingt brauchst ,die der x570 Chipsatz mitbringt, dann würde ich eher zu einem CPU-Upgrade raten.(Pcie 4 ist m.m nach noch, blanker overkill)


----------



## claster17 (15. Juli 2019)

*AW: AMD X570: Block statt Lüfter?*

Ich würde mal das Ergebnis der Umfrage von Watercool abwarten:
Watercool X570 mainboard survey

Statt dem Aorus Pro solltest du dir lieber das Elite anschauen oder gibt es irgendetwas, das dich am Elite stört?



razzor1984 schrieb:


> Dein Gigabyte Gaming K5 hat, wenn ich mich recht erinnere 6+2 phasen = 8.Das reicht locker für den starken 12 kerner (OC bei Ryzen 3000 ist so oder so dürftig).



Das K5 hat 4+3 Phasen und die vier CPU-Phasen sind zudem nicht besonders leistungsstark. Diese Alu-Dekoblöcke sehen auch nicht sehr vielversprechend aus. Einen 3900X würde ich nicht draufschnallen. Ein 3700X hingegen sollte angesichts des bereits verbauten 1700 gut laufen.
Die Anzehl der Phasen sagt übrigens nichts über die Leistungsfähigkeit einer Spannungsversorgung aus. Beispielsweise Das Maximus XI Hero hat auch nur vier Phasen (dank Low-End VRM-Controller) und kann trotzdem einem 9900K die Sporen geben.


----------



## Tekkla (15. Juli 2019)

*AW: AMD X570: Block statt Lüfter?*

Das Upgrade ist gesetzt. Ich habe mich in die Idee 2x M.2 SSD auf dem Board zu haben richtig doll verliebt. 

OC  ist für mich nicht so relevant. Mit dem jetzigen Board kann ich den  1700er auf 3.9 GHz @ 1.29 V betreiben, was ich zuletzt aber nicht mehr  machte, einfach weil es mir subjektiv gefühlt keinen Vorteil dafür aber  einen höheren Stromverbrauch brachte. Das Board hat das (und auch 2933  für + dem Speicher) mitgemacht, ohne dass es zu kochenden VRMs oder  Abstürzen kam.



claster17 schrieb:


> Statt dem Aorus Pro solltest du dir lieber das Elite anschauen oder gibt es irgendetwas, das dich am Elite stört?



Eigentlich nur der USB Typ-C Anschluss am IO Shield und der optisch vermeintlich dickere Kühleblock auf den VRMs. Habe ich was übersehen? Was spricht fürs Elite gegenüber dem Pro?


----------



## claster17 (15. Juli 2019)

*AW: AMD X570: Block statt Lüfter?*

Ist dir USB-C wirklich 60€ wert?

Bei den Spannungswandlern und deren Kühlung musst du dir nicht so viele Gedanken machen. An sich sind alle Boards für einen 3950X ausgelegt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. Juli 2019)

*AW: AMD X570: Block statt Lüfter?*



razzor1984 schrieb:


> Die 15 Watt müsste so ein kleiner min Block locker abtransportieren können.


Das ist alles nur eine Frage der Temperaturdifferenz. Wenn wir von 10mm möglicher Höhe ausgehen und max. 50 x 50mm Bauraum vorhanden ist, wäre so ein Kühlkörper der größtmögliche:
https://www.fischerelektronik.de/web_fischer/de_DE/K%C3%BChlk%C3%B6rper/B03/Stiftk%C3%BChlk%C3%B6rper/$catalogue/fischerData/PG/ICKS50x50x10/search.xhtml

Ohne Luftzug hätte er bei 15W eine merkliche Temperaturerhöhung. Lüfter helfen da massiv


----------



## Tekkla (15. Juli 2019)

*AW: AMD X570: Block statt Lüfter?*



claster17 schrieb:


> Ist dir USB-C wirklich 60€ wert?


Stimmt eigentlich. Und das mit der Kühlung ausgelegt auf 3950X klingt auch logisch. Die eine Phase mehr beim Pro fällt dann wohl auch nicht ins Gewicht?



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das ist alles nur eine Frage der Temperaturdifferenz. Wenn wir von 10mm möglicher Höhe ausgehen und max. 50 x 50mm Bauraum vorhanden ist, wäre so ein Kühlkörper der größtmögliche:
> https://www.fischerelektronik.de/web_fischer/de_DE/K%C3%BChlk%C3%B6rper/B03/Stiftk%C3%BChlk%C3%B6rper/$catalogue/fischerData/PG/ICKS50x50x10/search.xhtml
> 
> Ohne Luftzug hätte er bei 15W eine merkliche Temperaturerhöhung. Lüfter helfen da massiv


Dem fehlen nur die fancy Anschlüsse für den Kreislauf.  Für Luftstrom ansich ist gesorgt.


----------



## claster17 (15. Juli 2019)

*AW: AMD X570: Block statt Lüfter?*



Tekkla schrieb:


> Die eine Phase mehr beim Pro fällt dann wohl auch nicht ins Gewicht?



Sowohl Pro als auch Elite haben beide effektiv 12+2 Phasen. Bei ersterem läuft der VRM-Controller als 6+2 mit 6 Doublern, bei letzterem als 6+1 mit 7 Doublern.

Kannst hier vergleichen:
X570/X470/X370/B450/B350/A320 Motherboards (AM4-socket for AMD Ryzen CPUs) Comparison [Mirror 1] - Google Tabellen


----------



## kmf (15. Juli 2019)

*AW: AMD X570: Block statt Lüfter?*

^^Vorsicht wegen Erlöschen der Garantie beim Ersetzen des kleinen Luffis durch einem Kühlkörper - weil warum haben das die Hersteller net gleich gemacht - wäre nämlich billigste Möglichkeit. Deswegen hab ich drauf geschissen und mir ein x470 Board bestellt. Ich verbau eh nur eine NvMe und ne 3TB Platte, dafür reicht das.


----------



## Tekkla (15. Juli 2019)

*AW: AMD X570: Block statt Lüfter?*

Ajo, das mit der Garantie ist halt bei Custom Waküs eh so eine Sache.  Wenn es danach ginge, dann wären Monoblocks ja auch schon arg  problematisch.



claster17 schrieb:


> Sowohl Pro als auch Elite haben beide effektiv 12+2 Phasen. Bei ersterem läuft der VRM-Controller als 6+2 mit 6 Doublern, bei letzterem als 6+1 mit 7 Doublern.


Gehört wohl eher in den MB Bereich, doch was macht da den Unterschied?


----------



## razzor1984 (15. Juli 2019)

*AW: AMD X570: Block statt Lüfter?*



claster17 schrieb:


> Das K5 hat 4+3 Phasen und die vier CPU-Phasen sind zudem nicht besonders  leistungsstark. Diese Alu-Dekoblöcke sehen auch nicht sehr  vielversprechend aus. Einen 3900X würde ich nicht draufschnallen. Ein  3700X hingegen sollte angesichts des bereits verbauten 1700 gut laufen.
> Die Anzehl der Phasen sagt übrigens nichts über die Leistungsfähigkeit  einer Spannungsversorgung aus. Beispielsweise Das Maximus XI Hero hat  auch nur vier Phasen (dank Low-End VRM-Controller) und kann trotzdem  einem 9900K die Sporen geben.



 Stimmt die Anzahl sagt primär nichts aus, so weit ich dem info thread(Can someone clear up misinformation on the Z390 XI Hero's power phasing? - Page 3)  entnehmen kann nutzt  das Maximus XI Hero dubblers. Das sind dann eher sehr sehr gute 8 Phasen 

 Und das ein 3900X auch auf einem schwachen 350er MB rennen kann, ohne dass die Spannungswandler abrauchen -https://invidio.us/watch?v=oRaZ2Txv13M – bleibt alles recht kühl.
 Oc ist nicht möglich, aber das ist wie schon erwähnt bei einem Ryzen 3000 so oder so zu vernachlässigen.

 Der Grund warum die MB Hersteller bei x570 mit der Spannungsversorgung so verrückt werden, weil X570 auch in Zukunft halten soll. AMD wird damals zu Zeiten von Ryzen 1 noch nicht viel über Zen2  gewusst haben wie viel die Cpus schlussendlich Leistung benötigen.
 Das Problem mit den Spannungswandlern sehe ich eher bei den kommenden 16 kernern, weil da wird man Power brauchen.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das ist alles nur eine Frage der Temperaturdifferenz. Wenn wir von 10mm möglicher Höhe ausgehen und max. 50 x 50mm Bauraum vorhanden ist, wäre so ein Kühlkörper der größtmögliche:
> https://www.fischerelektronik.de/web_fischer/de_DE/K%C3%BChlk%C3%B6rper/B03/Stiftk%C3%BChlk%C3%B6rper/$catalogue/fischerData/PG/ICKS50x50x10/search.xhtml
> 
> Ohne Luftzug hätte er bei 15W eine merkliche Temperaturerhöhung. Lüfter helfen da massiv



 Ich hab mich auf Wakue mini Blöcke bezogen


----------



## claster17 (15. Juli 2019)

*AW: AMD X570: Block statt Lüfter?*



Tekkla schrieb:


> Gehört wohl eher in den MB Bereich, doch was macht da den Unterschied?



Die Beschaffungskosten der VRM-Komponenten sind beim Elite ein weniger geringer. Relevant ist das für dich aber nicht. Beides ist mehr als ausreichend für den 3700X.



razzor1984 schrieb:


> nutzt  das Maximus XI Hero dubblers. Das sind dann eher sehr sehr gute 8 Phasen



Nö, keine Doubler. Asus nennt das Teaming oder Twin (2x Power Stage pro Phase). Also nur vier aber dafür große Phasen.
Exakt das gleiche kostengünstige VRM-Design findet man übrigens auf dem Prime X570-P.


----------



## Wombatz (18. Juli 2019)

*AW: AMD X570: Block statt Lüfter?*



claster17 schrieb:


> Ist dir USB-C wirklich 60€ wert?


Sorry fürs OT, aber ist die Frage nach Preis-Leistung im Forums-Bereich "Erweiterbare Wasserkühlungen" nicht grundsätzlich etwas abstrus?  Ich habe jetzt für meinen neuen Build erstmalig entschieden, eine Wakü für die Grafikkarte zu basteln. Und was soll ich sagen... Der Moment, wo man auf der Rechnung sieht, dass die Wakü-Komponenten mehr gekostet haben als die ganze Grafikkarte: 
Hier kann man doch eh nur mit Liebhaberei argumentieren, und wenn er einen USB-C port will, dann will er eben einen! 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das ist alles nur eine Frage der  Temperaturdifferenz. Wenn wir von 10mm möglicher Höhe ausgehen und max.  50 x 50mm Bauraum vorhanden ist, wäre so ein Kühlkörper der  größtmögliche:
> https://www.fischerelektronik.de/web_fischer/de_DE/K%C3%BChlk%C3%B6rper/B03/Stiftk%C3%BChlk%C3%B6rper/$catalogue/fischerData/PG/ICKS50x50x10/search.xhtml


Wenn ich mir ein Foto des Boards anschaue, dass der TE im Auge hat, gehe ich eigentlich nicht von 10mm möglicher Höhe aus, sondern eher vom fünfundzwanzigfachen davon, je nach Gehäuse. Das ist ja eh meine Theorie, warum die Board-Hersteller alle ihre dummen Lüfter verbauen, weil Sie bloß nicht irgendeine Kompatibilität zu irgendwas einschränken wollen und die Boards auf Teufel komm raus flach wie eine Flunder gehalten werden sollen. Wenn man jedenfalls 3D denkt und nicht 2D wie die Boardhersteller, dann kriegt man den X570 locker und mit links passiv gekühlt und eine Wakü ist dann eigentlich kompletter overkill. Bei diesem speziellen Board ist die Anordnung relativ zum GPU-Slot aber natürlich schon grenzwertig. Da muss man dann so oder so etwas genauer planen, egal ob Passiv oder Wasser.


----------



## Tekkla (19. Juli 2019)

*AW: AMD X570: Block statt Lüfter?*



Wombatz schrieb:


> Sorry fürs OT, aber ist die Frage nach Preis-Leistung im Forums-Bereich "Erweiterbare Wasserkühlungen" nicht grundsätzlich etwas abstrus?  Ich habe jetzt für meinen neuen Build erstmalig entschieden, eine Wakü für die Grafikkarte zu basteln. Und was soll ich sagen... Der Moment, wo man auf der Rechnung sieht, dass die Wakü-Komponenten mehr gekostet haben als die ganze Grafikkarte:


Stimmt schon  Wakü ist erstmal ein teurer Spaß. Die Komponenten halten aber eine halbe Ewigkeit und sind auf Jahre gesehen dann gar nicht so teuer. 



Wombatz schrieb:


> Hier kann man doch eh nur mit Liebhaberei argumentieren, und wenn er einen USB-C port will, dann will er eben einen!


Es ist nun doch das X570 Pro geworden. Nicht nur wegen Typ-C sondern einfach auch deshalb, weil ich übersehen  habe, dass das Elite "nur" einen ALC1200 als Soundchip hat.



Wombatz schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir ein Foto des Boards anschaue, dass der TE im Auge hat, gehe ich eigentlich nicht von 10mm möglicher Höhe aus, sondern eher vom fünfundzwanzigfachen davon, je nach Gehäuse.


Der  kleine Lüfter nervt nur dann, wenn er aufdreht. Mit dem jüngsten UEFI  des Boardes kann man die Drehzahl mit über eine Temperaturkurve der  Lüftersteuerung anpassen. Toll ist das trotzdem nicht, zumal ich mich an  die alten Zeiten mit Southbridgelüftern erinnere, die irgendwann einen  Lagerschaden hatten und fies am Röhren waren. 

Hinsichtlich des Platzes hast du nur bedingt recht. Die Grafikkarte verdeckt einen Teil des Chips. Wenn da ein Block raufkommen sollte, was ich sehr hoffe, dann muss der, wie der schon weiter vorne verlinkte Block von Watercool, eine Kerbe haben. Andernfalls passt das nicht.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (19. Juli 2019)

*AW: AMD X570: Block statt Lüfter?*



Tekkla schrieb:


> Da ich fest entschlossen bin mir ein Upgrade auf die X570 Plattform zu gönnen, stelle ich mir parallel die Frage, wie ich diesen Lüfter auf dem Board durch einen Block ersetzt bekomme. Mir ist klar, dass da aktuell noch nicht so viele Erfahrungswerte vorhanden sein können, doch will ich an dieser Stelle mit meinem Anliegen schon mal ein Topic starten, wo man ggf. Erfahrungen zum Vorteil anderer Wasserfreaks bereitstellen kann.
> 
> Ich spekuliere also auf ein X570 AORUS PRO und habe mir bei Watercool die HEATKILLER® NSB Rev3.0 Ni angeschaut.
> 
> ...



a) Definitiv. Bei typischem Watercool-Materialeinsatz reicht er die erste Stunde vermutlich auch ohne Anschluss an den Kreislauf.
b) Bei den besprochenen Gigabyte sollte zumindest der Lochabstand passen. (Bei einigen anderen X570 kann es knapp werden, zum Teil werden weit auseinander liegende Schrauben genutzt!) Ob der Kühler mit Bauteilen kollidiert, kann ich nicht sagen, da ich dieses Modell nicht in der Redaktion habe.
c) Luftgekühlte GPU im oberen Slot dürfte nicht mehr möglich sein, aber eine Single-Slot-Wasserkühlungslösung schon. Je nach genauer Position der Schraublöcher auf dem Pro stellt sich aber noch die Frage, ob der symmetrische oder der asymmetrische NSB die bessere Wahl ist.


----------



## gangville (19. Juli 2019)

*AW: AMD X570: Block statt Lüfter?*



Tekkla schrieb:


> Stimmt schon  Wakü ist erstmal ein teurer Spaß. Die Komponenten halten aber eine halbe Ewigkeit und sind auf Jahre gesehen dann gar nicht so teuer.
> 
> Es ist nun doch das X570 Pro geworden. Nicht nur wegen Typ-C sondern einfach auch deshalb, weil ich übersehen  habe, dass das Elite "nur" einen ALC1200 als Soundchip hat.
> 
> ...



zwischen dem 1200 und 1220 gibt es absolut keinen unterschied. es sind nur kleine Spezifikationen, die keiner braucht
ansonsten kann ich dir das Gygabyte X470Aorus Ultra Gaming empfehlen. hat den realtek 1220, usb-c.
und das wichtigste von alles, dass es auch nur 135€ kostet. da sparste viel geld. und das problem mit dem wasserkühlung ist dann gelöst.
mit dem x570 legt man sich nämlich nur selber baustellen.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (20. Juli 2019)

*AW: AMD X570: Block statt Lüfter?*

Realtek hat seit dem ALC 1150 keine Spezifikationen mehr veröffentlicht, aber der Name "ALC 1200" war schon einmal zu 880er Zeiten in Gebrauch und zumindest Asus verspricht für ihren "S1200A" ähnliche Features und ähnliche Signalqualitäten, wie sie ein ALC 898 hat. Das ist doch ein ganzes Stück unter dem Niveau eines ALC 1220.


----------



## Gerwald (21. Juli 2019)

*AW: AMD X570: Block statt Lüfter?*

Die Frage ist lohnt sich der Aufwand den zu ersetzen. Ich hab da Asus ROG Strix B570-F Gaming. Aber bis jetzt hab ich den Lüfter nicht einmal gehört. Von daher ist das auch eine berechtigte Frage. Zu mal man sich ja auch die Frage stellen muss, wenn es dort zu heiß wird und der Lüfter gibt Gas. Ist es dann vielleicht nicht so das die Restlichen Lüfter dann auch schon gas geben und man ihn auch nicht mehr raushört. 

Mir sind jetzt zwar Test bekannt wo man getestet hat wie laut der Lüfter werden kann. Aber keine was man da so alles tun müsste im den mal in fahrt zu bringen und ob man den in einen ganzen System mit all seinen Lüfter dann noch raus hören kann. 

Ich hab einen Ryzen 3900 drin, zu zeit noch 16GB RAM 3200 CL14, 2080 OC. eine M2: SSD einige SSD und normale Platten, aber wie gesagt gehört hab ich ihn bis jetzt nicht. Oder sagen wir halt raus gehört.  

Ich würde es halt mal so lassen wie es ist, sieht eh wenn du ihn dann hören kannst, kannst es immer noch umbauen.


----------



## Tekkla (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: AMD X570: Block statt Lüfter?*

Ich lasses es auch erstmal so. Der Lüfter ist nicht zu hören. Und bei einer Raumtemperatur von 21°C wird der Chipsatz selbst nach vielen Stunden der PC Nutzung nicht wärmer als 65°C. Ich erinnere mich aber an die alten Boards mit solch kleine Lüftern, die irgendwann mal einen Lagerschaden bekamen und pervers zu dröhnen begannen. Von daher bin ich ein gebrandmarktes Kind, dass lieber vorher statt nachher Hand anlegt. 

Außderdem... was wäre ein Custom Loop Betreiber, wenn er nicht ständig was zum Basteln hätte? Das letzte Jahr lief alles so perfekt. Ich musste nix warten, nix erweitern, und das war ÖÖÖÖÖÖDE!


----------



## Tsch4rly (25. Juli 2019)

*AW: AMD X570: Block statt Lüfter?*

Also solltest du das dann gemacht haben würde mich das Ergebnis brennend interessieren. 

Ich Plane auch bis spätestens Ende des Jahres damit auf einen Ryzen 3000 umzusteigen und hatte die selbe Idee mit dem Wasserblock.


----------



## Valdiralita (31. Juli 2019)

*AW: AMD X570: Block statt Lüfter?*

Die Idee mit dem Wasserblock ist mir auch zuerst gekommen, da ich meine Grafikkarte allerdings vertial eingebaut habe könnte ich auf das Mainboard (bei mir wirds ein x570 Master) auch einen großen Passivkühler von Amazon (der oder der) draufmontieren. Das wär vom Arbeitsaufwand deutlich leichter weil die Hardtubes biegen sich nicht von alleine 
Farbe lässt sich ja ändern und sieht man auch kaum hinter der Graka.


----------

